# Treating Ear Infections at Home??



## Brave

Bear got groomed on Saturday, and the groomer told us that Bear's ears were dirty and he cleaned them. No big deal, right? We put cotton balls in his ears before baths and we wipe out his ears every couple of weeks. 

Well, fast forward to last night. I noticed that Bear's one ear smelt funny. I'm going off of memory right now, so I cannot describe it exactly. Anyway, I told my DH that I think he might be getting an ear infection. Almost on cue, Bear sat down and frustratingly scratched at his one ear for 3 mins. I had to physically stop him for fear of causing wounds.

I know alot of people use homemade ear cleanser, so I whiped up a batch of my own. *Equal parts water, white vinegar, hydrogen peroxide and rubbing alcohol (shaken to stir).* I made sure there weren't any open wounds and that the area wasn't red or swollen. Both of his ears look normal. So I slowly and gently drizzled some solution in his ear and he DID NOT LIKE IT! I massaged the base of his ear and he gave me the happy grunt and then shook his head, dispelling the solution. I tried a few more times with soaked cotton balls before drying his ear out. I pushed the cotton ball down deeper than normal and get some reddish-brown gunk. 

Repeat on the other ear, same findings. Afterwards, Bear was grumpy but he settled down and no more scratching that night. 

This morning, I phoned our vet, explained money is a bit tight this month, and if there was any advice they could give on how to treat this right now or if we should just wait it out until we have some more $$. The vet rambled off that at the very least I should come get a $22 bottle of ear cleaner. I told him the solution I was using, and he simply said his was better and more theraputic. So I'm reading between the lines and sticking with my solution, b/c if I'm going to spend $22 it might as well be for a visit. I asked how much it'll cost to have him seen, the vet rambled off a $65 sick-dog visit, $53 ear cyto-something (to figure out what's causing the infection), plus the $22 ear cleaner and whatever antibiotics / medication prescribed. I doubt we'll walk out of there under $200.00

I have savings stocked away, but I would prefer to keep the money in savings in case we hit a true emergency w/ Bear vs. a simple ear infection. I will spend the money, happily, if it comes down to it.

So my question is: Can you take care of an ear infection at home??

I read here



> I know the feeling, those vet bills add up quickly!
> 
> 1 tube Monistat (generic is fine)
> 1 tube Polysporin (use the real deal - it's inexpensive)
> 1 tube Cortaid (generic works here as well)
> 
> Use tubes of similar size. Mix all three together in a container that can be closed well. It takes a bit to incorporate because the Polysporin is a bit like Vaseline. Once incorporated, it stays mixed.
> 
> If ears are gunky, inflamed or smell bad, start with using a pea sized dollop twice a day. Use your finger to gently push it into the ear. Rub. Dogs will only shake their heads once or twice! It's a creamy, very soothing mixture. Once you have the ears under control, lessen how often you use it till you're only using it once a week. Once a week keeps ears from getting bad again....That's Heather's (Arcane) ear recipe from her vet and it is supposed to get both bacterial and yeast infections, so should work for virtually all ear problems.


So I think if I treat with the above combined with my solution, I should be able to beat this. If it doesn't get better, in say, a week, time to go to the vet? 

Thanks in advance for reading all of this.


----------



## ArcticCat

Not rubbing alcohol, it will dry ears out and stings. Use brown Listerine instead.

My vet said this one could create more yeast. 1 tube Monistat (generic is fine)
1 tube Polysporin (use the real deal - it's inexpensive)
1 tube Cortaid (generic works here as well)


----------



## Millie'sMom

The monistant/polysporin/cortade works very well for me. I clean the ears out first then apply with a q-tip to get all the "nooks and crannies". DO NOT push the q-tip into the ear. Both my vet and my breeder recommend it. I have not had my girls to the vet for an ear infection in years.


----------



## Brave

ArcticCat said:


> Not rubbing alcohol, it will dry ears out and stings.


I thought the "drying ears out" part was the idea? If the solution doesn't have a drying agent, wouldn't the solution simply exacerbate the problem?


----------



## Brave

Millie'sMom said:


> The monistant/polysporin/cortade works very well for me. I clean the ears out first then apply with a q-tip to get all the "nooks and crannies". *DO NOT push the q-tip into the ear*. Both my vet and my breeder recommend it. I have not had my girls to the vet for an ear infection in years.


Do you think I hurt him when I pushed the cotton ball down? It wasn't very far down, just far enough to stay in if he shook his head. I heard dogs ear canals are perpendicular, so it's impossible to rupture thier ear drums with a q-tip. I hope I didn't hurt him! Thanks for warning me about this! I'll be super careful going forward.


----------



## OutWest

Brave said:


> I thought the "drying ears out" part was the idea? If the solution doesn't have a drying agent, wouldn't the solution simply exacerbate the problem?


I don't think so, not if they're wiped out well. I haven't used the ointment recipe you found--thought about it but I've stuck to diluted apple cider vinegar. I warm it slightly in the microwave and wipe the ears with a cotton ball. I use that as a cleaning agent though--prevention--not for an actual infection. 

I think your plan is a good one, to answer your question. I'm betting you can beat the ear infection with what you put together, and save the $$$. If Bear continues to scratch or the smell gets really bad, you probably should take him to the vet at that time. Good luck!


----------



## Millie'sMom

Brave said:


> *Do you think I hurt him when I pushed the cotton ball down?* It wasn't very far down, just far enough to stay in if he shook his head. I heard dogs ear canals are perpendicular, so it's impossible to rupture thier ear drums with a q-tip. I hope I didn't hurt him! Thanks for warning me about this! I'll be super careful going forward.


No, a cotton ball is soft and can't do much damage. Just like humans use caution with the q-tip. I do like to get the "ointment" as far down into the ear canal as possible. I don't use alcohol in their ears, because I am worried that it will sting, I clean with a commercial ear cleaner from Petsmart $6.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

By the time you buy the monistat, polysporin and cortaid, wouldn't it add up to more than $22.00?


----------



## Brave

OutWest said:


> I don't think so, not if they're wiped out well. I haven't used the ointment recipe you found--thought about it but I've stuck to diluted apple cider vinegar. I warm it slightly in the microwave and wipe the ears with a cotton ball. I use that as a cleaning agent though--prevention--not for an actual infection.
> 
> I think your plan is a good one, to answer your question. I'm betting you can beat the ear infection with what you put together, and save the $$$. If Bear continues to scratch or the smell gets really bad, you probably should take him to the vet at that time. Good luck!


Thanks! I get so worried about him. My DH says I worry about my animals more than I worry about him. I know that if push comes to shove, I'll drop the cash and take him to the vet. I'm thinking about finding a new vet practice as the one I've been going to for the past 12 years (and my mom went to for 10 years before that) is turning more into a profit maker than a healing center. 

Previously, the vet would be more than willing to help us and work with us on home remedies, but now adays, nothing is as good as their products. Which is frustrating to me. We're not made of money, and I spend alot of money on the animals to make sure they are taken care of and happy. Some months are harder than others, unfortunately. Don't get me wrong, I'm not running us into the ground over the animals, but I squeeze pennies until they bleed. 

I hope this is all coming off correctly. I really do want what is best for him, I'm just trying to see if this is something we can handle at home.


----------



## cubbysan

Jessie'sGirl said:


> By the time you buy the monistat, polysporin and cortaid, wouldn't it add up to more than $22.00?


This really isn't used to clean the ear, but used to kill any yeast or bacteria in the ear.


----------



## goldhaven

The only thing that I do differently is the cleaning solution that you are using. I use 25% apple cider vinegar 75% water. This is what my vet has recommended.
I also use the 
*1 tube Monistat (generic is fine)
1 tube Polysporin (use the real deal - it's inexpensive)
1 tube Cortaid (generic works here as well)*
to treat infected ears.
My vet said that this concoction is similar to the momtomax that she sells and would work just as well. (momtomax (sp) is pretty expensive)


----------



## Brave

Jessie'sGirl said:


> By the time you buy the monistat, polysporin and cortaid, wouldn't it add up to more than $22.00?


Most likely, but it'll be far less than the $200 to go to the vet. The vet refuses to prescribe any treatment without a visit and test (which alone is $118.00 plus the cost of the whatever they prescribe). 

The generic monistat ~ $20
Polysporin = $8.00
Cortaid = $6.00

But this will hopefully clear up the infection. The $22 ear cleanser was just to clean the ear of gunk and soothe it. I would have spent $22 and still have an ear infection. :no:


----------



## Brave

I see two people who use diluted apple cider vinegar. I think I'll try that instead of the solution I mixed. Better to be safe than sorry. 

I think I'll clean the ears first with the diluted vinegar, wipe them dry, then apply the ointment and rub it in. 

I think I might need to get some more of his favorite treats (that takes longer than 2 seconds to eat) to distract him while I'm messing with his ears. He was very patient with me last night. I wonder if he knows I'm trying to help, or if he just trusts me enough to let me do what ever I want.


----------



## Millie'sMom

If you have someone to help you, you can "paint" the palm of their hand with peanut butter, your puppy can lick that off while you work on his ears. Unless they are very sore, he probably won't even notice.


----------



## Brave

Millie'sMom said:


> If you have someone to help you, you can "paint" the palm of their hand with peanut butter, your puppy can lick that off while you work on his ears. Unless they are very sore, he probably won't even notice.


Genius! Thank you!!! I'll paint my DH since he doesn't want to do the ear cleaning himself. lol!


----------



## Brave

Okie dokie... Went to the store last night. I got super confused on the yeast infection aisle. The monistat comes in 1-day, 3-day or 7-day options. I got a generic 3-day option which has all ointment. Some offered soft gel suppositories but I cannot imagine trying to mix that so I opted for ointment. I got CVS Miconazole-3. I used all three applicators plus the tube of topical cream because it was just a lower dosage of the medicine. I got Cortaid maximum strength 1oz bottle and Neosporin 1oz bottle. 

I did one application last night. It was a bit more than a pea sized dollop and it was a fight to get it in. I think my DHs presence made things worse, because he got nervous that the dog would thrash around and sock him in his private parts. Bear shook his head a few times and I rubbed the ointment in. I watched him very carefully for the next thee hours. He tried to scratch a couple times but that may be my fault on placement. This morning, the ears smell like medicine and he's even more sensitive about me touching his ears. In going to need to come up with a better way to reward him for being so good. 

This morning I dosed him and he gave me a big stink eye. Tonight, I think I'll use a syringe to just quickly squirt it in the ear. My plan is to treat 2x a day for a week. Then scale back to 1x for a week. Then stop and reevaluate the situation. Of course, if it gets worse, we're off to the vet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldhaven

I know what you mean about the monostat. I had a hard time deciding too. I went with the 7 day tube w/syringe applicator and then threw away the syringes and only used the tube.

I dosed my dog once and then redid the cleaning and dose one week later. That was last summer sometime. I had been battling that ear infection in her for over a year and could never get it under control but this stuff has worked and there has been no re-occurrence.

One more tip, I always clean their ears on the back deck otherwise they shake that stuff all over the house. I also leave them there for about 10 minutes or until they stop shaking their head. 

I store the mixture in a syringe that looks like this... It makes dosing very easy.


----------



## Brave

goldhaven said:


> I know what you mean about the monostat. I had a hard time deciding too. I went with the 7 day tube w/syringe applicator and then threw away the syringes and only used the tube.
> 
> I dosed my dog once and then redid the cleaning and dose one week later. That was last summer sometime. I had been battling that ear infection in her for over a year and could never get it under control but this stuff has worked and there has been no re-occurrence.
> 
> One more tip, I always clean their ears on the back deck otherwise they shake that stuff all over the house. I also leave them there for about 10 minutes or until they stop shaking their head.
> 
> I store the mixture in a syringe that looks like this... It makes dosing very easy.


Did you just use monistat or did you do the whole concoction? I wash ears and dose in the bathroom. Lol. 

We have some clean, empty syringes that are I think 1 cc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldhaven

I used the whole concoction. Equal parts of each, mixed together and then I put it in the syringe. My syringe is 60cc so besides being a great dosing device, it is also a great place to store the mixture. I just make sure to wash the tip thoroughly between dosing.


----------



## stephsousa

I've heard olive oil can be helpful. Also, here is a link to a really inexpensive product...were' talking $9.00. SALE - ActiPet Healthy Ear 1 oz. - $9.25 - LuckyDogVitamin.com. Keep us posted on how he's doing and what you end up doing. Good luck!


----------



## OutWest

Brave said:


> Okie dokie... Went to the store last night. I got super confused on the yeast infection aisle. The monistat comes in 1-day, 3-day or 7-day options. I got a generic 3-day option which has all ointment. Some offered soft gel suppositories but I cannot imagine trying to mix that so I opted for ointment. I got CVS Miconazole-3. I used all three applicators plus the tube of topical cream because it was just a lower dosage of the medicine. I got Cortaid maximum strength 1oz bottle and Neosporin 1oz bottle.
> 
> I did one application last night. It was a bit more than a pea sized dollop and it was a fight to get it in. I think my DHs presence made things worse, because he got nervous that the dog would thrash around and sock him in his private parts. Bear shook his head a few times and I rubbed the ointment in. I watched him very carefully for the next thee hours. He tried to scratch a couple times but that may be my fault on placement. This morning, the ears smell like medicine and he's even more sensitive about me touching his ears. In going to need to come up with a better way to reward him for being so good.
> 
> This morning I dosed him and he gave me a big stink eye. Tonight, I think I'll use a syringe to just quickly squirt it in the ear. My plan is to treat 2x a day for a week. Then scale back to 1x for a week. Then stop and reevaluate the situation. Of course, if it gets worse, we're off to the vet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Two things that might help--

There's a new thing called a Likkety Stick that you can buy in the pet store.Not cheap but lasts a long time. Dogs love it and get so wrapped up in licking it that they don't notice much else. If your DH could sit in front of Bear (safer for him! LOL) and hold that under his nose, that might help. 

I also find having a small pile of high value treats nearby is helpful (liver, hot dog, tripe, etc.). The dog gets one small piece and then gets to watch the pile while I work. I do one ear (or paw, whatever) and give one treat. Next ear, etc. They get caught up in waiting for those treats and don't seem to mind so much what it is I'm doing.


----------



## Brave

I picked up a Lickety Stix from Petco. It's TINY! But it was on sale for $3.00. This thing is AMAZING! OMG! I don't think I can aptly explain how much easier this is making things. 

I think we're on Day 3 of the treatment. I've stopped rinsing his ears out in the meantime, because I think it was inhibiting the medicine by washing it out or diluting it (???). It seems to be working alot better (or more efficently) now. 

I'm dosing him with ~1 cc in each ear 2x a day. Last night afterwards, he was scratching his ears for a while. Today, not a single scratch. No shaking his head. No redness. He's more patient and easier to handle. The handling may either be because the ear is feeling better or because we're bribing him and the lickety stix is like doggie crack. Bear dances as soon as he sees it. 

Dosing is easier with a syringe and more easily measured. I'm a horrible shot though. A few times I've squirted it, right as Bear moved and either got it all over the wall or his neck/the side of his face. I made sure to clean him up and it NEVER GOT IN HIS EYES OR NOSE. Thank god! Our bathroom looked like a bad... well, let's just say we've been making off-colored jokes at Bear's expense for the past day or so. 

Overall, I think this is working. I don't think we'll need to see the vet. I plan to dose him until mid next week, then flush the ears and see where we stand. Right now, I can't smell anything but the monistat. HAHAHAHAHAHA! 

I'll need to research ways to trim the hair around the ears to promote air flow. I wonder if there is a supplement I should give to help prevent any infections. I've heard of using yogurt, which is maybe why Bear hasn't had one until recently. We haven't boughten a refill of yogurt for about a month. I've heard putting a few drops of Vitamin E oil in the ear would prevent ear infections, but I'm still a little "eh" about it. I think the vinegar rinse once a week might be our key once we're done with this episode.


----------



## Sally's Mom

I would not use olive oil! Basically, you are making up something similar to animal or panalog... I never let groomers clean my dogs' ears as I believe that you remove the "good" flora and fauna when you do, and then you invite ear problems...


----------



## tippykayak

I've always been a bit reluctant to try that homemade mix, but several breeders I know have used it, and they seem very happy with their results.

I did once try to cure one of Jax's ear infections (yeast) with just cider vinegar and rubbing alcohol, and while it got better, it didn't clear up until I got a prescription ointment from the vet. I don't see anything wrong with trying the homemade remedy for a week or so before you go to the vet, though. It's not as if Bear is suffering or like you're risking damaging him permanently.


----------



## dgmama

I in fact just got done cleaning my girls ears out. She's had a lot of infections in the past. I can usually tell when I need to take her to the vet because her ears smell funny, she's scratching them nonstop, and shakes her head even on her walks. I have a cleaning solution the vet gave me. Forgot what it's called, but it helps get a lot of the brown gunk out. After her ears are cleaned, if there's no infection, she can relax and won't bother her ears again. I just use a paper towel.


----------



## Megora

One tiny suggestion... or something I did with Jacks when he went through his bout with ear infections last year...

I combined the creams (measurements exactly) and put the mixture in a jar (an empty baby food jar). That jar lasts FOREVER, because you are not going to be putting a huge glob in each ear. You are just getting a dab for each ear, and then you will rub each ear. 

And every day or every other day you will be using rubbing alcohol to clean out the ears before putting cream in. 

And it doesn't cure overnight. I think it normally takes about a week or two. 

Speaking with a vet regarding Jacks ears... he was somewhat critical of using vinegar on the ears and approved of the monistat mixture.


----------



## Brave

*Update!!*

Ok, we're on day 4 and things are looking amazing!! 

Nick and I both evaluated his ears tonight and opted to do a warm salt water rinse and no medication. His ears are coming up a little greasy when I swab them, but I think that's simple left over residue from the medicine. Neither of his ears smell like an infection, all I can smell is the monistat. I spent 20 minutes, combing through all the fur around his ear and I got some gunk. I think it's the medicine that's made it's way out of the ear?  Or left over rinse solution. 

I spent a while massaging his ears with the warm salt water in it and letting him shake it out, then using cotton balls to soak up any leftovers to keep the ear dry. 

I wonder if I'm even drying the ear enough.  The flap and fur below his ear opening will be wet no matter how much I dry with cotton balls or towels.  I've been leaving his ears flipped up for an hour or so after the rinse to try to get them as dry as possible.

Is there anything I can do to facilite the ears drying out? I tried to youtube videos, but all the hits I've sifted through so far are basic "how to administer an ear cleaning solution"

Overall, I'm extremely impressed with how well this worked. I know that it'll become a maintance issue and i'll probably be dosing every other week and doing a rinse for the weeks in between. 

Does anyone know how to cut/shape/shave/trim the fur around the ears to promote air flow?:crossfing


----------



## OutWest

I don't know a good way to get the ears really dry...but I'm really glad the treatment is working, and I bet Bear is too.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I use Virbac Epi-Optic advanced Ear Cleanser, it was recommended by my Vet. It has a *drying agent* to keep the ears dry, it's gentle on dog's ear and has a neutral PH so it doesn't interfere with ear medications.

You can get it through your Vet, Amazon, Drs. Foster and Smith, or any Pet supply.

I've tried using the Vingear/water mixture and Listerine, neither worked for me, this is the only ear cleanser that has. I clean my boy's ears weekly with this and after a bath or going swimming.


----------



## pandamonium

I wanted to say that I appreciate how much you care....and that you really have been doing the research and the work to get him feeling better...there are so many helpful people here.! For me, I have always tried to keep the hair on the undersides of the ears trimmed shorter, and wipe the outer side of the ear with a cotton pad, or cotton cosmetic pad with a little cleaner a couple times a week. (I only use cotton, no blends)... The thought behind this is... The ear canal tries to move the debris and wax etc from inside out, and if I can keep the area clean and dry, this will help. But...all ears are not created equal! I do seem to be on top of things when they first begin also. You might want to also make it a point with the person that grooms your dog to make sure the cotton stays in the ear...and to dry the ears with a towel before using a dryer... Glad he is. Doing better!


----------



## Brave

*Update!*

Being of a scientific nature without using proper scientific methods, I decided I want to use a commercial ear cleaner to see how my homemade recipes stack up to it. 

Everywhere I read, people are recommending Epi-Otic Advanced Care (Including Carolina's Mom, thank you!). So I swing by the petstore and get the run around. Grrrrr. First it was 'you can only get that at the vet.' Well you have a vet office here, can I pick it up here? So they call the vet tech out and its "Oh, they don't make that anymore" (Oh, I don't buy that for a second!) then it was "in order to purchase an ear cleaner, you need a prescription which requires an office visit." 

Ha! Fine, I'll order it off Amazon. In the mean time, I got a an OTC version, which I picked up for $6.00. It's small, 4 oz, and Bear deals with it better if I soak a cotton ball so I doubt this bottle will last long. 

Other than that, this extra handling is doing wonders for his training. I was able to trim his paws (first time) with little to no frustration, and fidgeting. I put him in a down stay, put a treat on my thigh, and after each snip, he got his treat. I'm so proud of him! 

As of right now, he's ears look normal. No smell, no itching, no redness. I will keep up on the weekly cleanings (probabely twice a week for now) and I'm thinking of treating him with the concoction once a month, or as needed. 

Thank you ALL for helping and bearing with me while I figured this out. I really really really appreciate. 

:appl:


----------



## tippykayak

With the ear cleaning solutions, don't just wet the ball. Really fill up the ear canal with the stuff. You need it to trickle down the canal so you can massage the base of the ear (where the lower part of the canal is) and break up any gunk that's down there. The fluid helps flush out any debris. When I say this, I am specifically quoting two separate vets who've said exactly the same thing to me when demonstrating a proper ear cleaning.


----------



## Brave

tippykayak said:


> With the ear cleaning solutions, don't just wet the ball. Really fill up the ear canal with the stuff. You need it to trickle down the canal so you can massage the base of the ear (where the lower part of the canal is) and break up any gunk that's down there. The fluid helps flush out any debris. When I say this, I am specifically quoting two separate vets who've said exactly the same thing to me when demonstrating a proper ear cleaning.


Thanks!!! I've been soaking the ball to the point of dripping then squeezing it as I put it in the ear. Ideally, i want Bear to sit still enough for me to pour the liquid straight in his ear so i can fill the whole canal up. He's a work in progress but I think, behavior-wise, he's doing great for being so young and having such little experience with this type of handling. I thought handling his ears alone would desensitize him to ear cleanings but touching the ears and pouring liquid in them are two completely different sensations. You live and learn. Lol. 

I really really appreciate everyone's help and suggestions. I ordered some epi-otic from Dr. Fosters & Smith (i think) website. It was the cheapest price I could find online. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## A1Malinois

I use the Epi-Otic stuff on my guys and I really like it


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

My Vet recommended putting the ear wash directly into my boy's ears, flushing so to speak, once a week. Rub/ massage the ears for a few minutes to work any matter (junk) in the ear loose, allow your dog to shake it's head a few times. Then take a clean cotton ball and wipe out ears. 

As a maintenance I use a cotton ball soaked with the Epi-Optic cleaner once or twice a week or as needed. Normally if I've flushed out his ears once a week, I don't need to do anything more to them unless I've given him a bath or he's been swimming. During the summer months my guys go swimming 3-4 times a week.


----------



## bonacker

Brave said:


> Okie dokie... Went to the store last night. I got super confused on the yeast infection aisle. The monistat comes in 1-day, 3-day or 7-day options. I got a generic 3-day option which has all ointment. Some offered soft gel suppositories but I cannot imagine trying to mix that so I opted for ointment. I got CVS Miconazole-3. I used all three applicators plus the tube of topical cream because it was just a lower dosage of the medicine. I got Cortaid maximum strength 1oz bottle and Neosporin 1oz bottle.
> 
> I did one application last night. It was a bit more than a pea sized dollop and it was a fight to get it in. I think my DHs presence made things worse, because he got nervous that the dog would thrash around and sock him in his private parts. Bear shook his head a few times and I rubbed the ointment in. I watched him very carefully for the next thee hours. He tried to scratch a couple times but that may be my fault on placement. This morning, the ears smell like medicine and he's even more sensitive about me touching his ears. In going to need to come up with a better way to reward him for being so good.
> 
> This morning I dosed him and he gave me a big stink eye. Tonight, I think I'll use a syringe to just quickly squirt it in the ear. My plan is to treat 2x a day for a week. Then scale back to 1x for a week. Then stop and reevaluate the situation. Of course, if it gets worse, we're off to the vet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I was confused in the yeast infection aisle as well. I had the "recipe" on a piece of paper in my hand and took it to the pharmacist at CVS and explained what I needed it for. She had a generic tube behind the counter for only $4.99.


----------

